# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  leds em aquario de 150x60x60

## nunovinha

ola 

eu tenho um aquario de agua salgada com 150x60x60 e estava a pensar em ter leds, gostava de saber para akela litragem o ke voces aconselham.

devido a compra de todo esse projecto e deixando a luz para o fim,o orçamento esta um pouco limitado se me poderem a aconselhar agredecia mt.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se o orçamento está limitado, talvez as T5 sejam a solução com menor custo de entrada.
isso será ainda mais evidente caso faças tu mesmo a montagem.
Ajudava saber o que queres ter no aquário já que será isso a determinar o tipo de luz.

Já agora, posso pedir para que escrevas sem abreviaturas? É que fica complicado de perceber além de ser uma prática que não se usa neste fórum.

----------


## nunovinha

ola sr nuno obrigado por me tentar ajudar.
entao é assim é claro que o orçamento é limitado nstes tempos em que anda tudo em crise se eu disser ke estou a vontade financeiramente é logico que nao estou a dizer a verdade.
ja tinha pensado nas t5 mas uma calha custa por volta de 550 euros e sem lampadas.
eu sei que as leds sao bem mais caras  mas tb posso ir comprando calhas .
eu no meu aquario gostaria de tentar ter todo o tipo de corais ex :Frown: moles,duros,sps) e muitos peixes.
peço desculpa pela aunica abreviatura,nao volto a repetir

obrigado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ola sr nuno obrigado por me tentar ajudar.
> entao é assim é claro que o orçamento é limitado nstes tempos em que anda tudo em crise se eu disser ke estou a vontade financeiramente é logico que nao estou a dizer a verdade.
> ja tinha pensado nas t5 mas uma calha custa por volta de 550 euros e sem lampadas.
> eu sei que as leds sao bem mais caras  mas tb posso ir comprando calhas .
> eu no meu aquario gostaria de tentar ter todo o tipo de corais exmoles,duros,sps) e muitos peixes.
> peço desculpa pela aunica abreviatura,nao volto a repetir
> 
> obrigado


Boas!

Sr. Nuno???? Ui... agora senti-me com 70 anos. Aqui tendemos a tratar os outros por tu, já que somos todos iguais neste vício...

Não tens que pedir desculpa!

A forma como se escreve é livre e assim deve continuar. Não sou moderador do Fórum nem tenho pretensões nesse sentido.

Concordo é com a ideia de que a expressão escrita deve ser tão rigorosa quanto possível sob pena de não se entender o que se escreve.

Se eu agora escrever que um XP-G puxa mais Amps que um XR-E mas também dá mais Lm e acaba por sem melhor em Lm/W, não percebes, pois não? Ora alguém minimamente familiarizado com leds entende perfeitamente. Traduzindo: um led da marca CREE e modelo XP-G trabalha com mais corrente elétrica do que um da mesma marca e modelo XP-E mas também produz mais lúmens (unidade de medida da intensidade da luz) e acaba por ser mais eficiente ao produzir mais lúmens por potência elétrica consumida (W = Watts).

Eu tenho um filho de 12 anos por isso, tenho que perceber "sms-ês", LOL! Agora um utilizador do fórum brasileiro ou espanhol (que também temos) pode ficar um pouco perdido.

Vamos ao que interessa:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post133743

Aqui tens um exemplo com alguma sofisticação de como fazer isto a um custo acessível. Há vias bem mais simples. É só procurar... :-)

----------


## nunovinha

obrigado pela ajuda nuno,realmente esse topico mostra que é possivel fazer algo interessante.
vou pesquisar e tentar aprender. 
quando conseguir algo eu faço um topico e meto fotos.
abraço.

----------


## João Seguro

Mesmo assim penso que por mais um pouco ficas com os leds e não compras T5 durante 10 anos nem pagas tanto à EDP xD

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O Nuno postou este tópico no sub-fórum da TMC Iberia, penso que pretende saber mais sobre as soluções Aquaray para o aquário em questão.

Considerando as dimensões 150x60x60, com um volume bruto de 540 litros, e com cerca de 80% desse valor em litragem útil: 430 litros.

Para iluminação led, algo em torno da litragem útil a dividir por dois, ou seja, algo em torno de 430/2, ou seja, 215 Watts em leds ou ligeiramente acima, acho que será adequado.

As soluções Aquaray são basicamente as Aquabeam600 (12W por blade) e as Aquabeam 1000 / 1500 (sensivelmente 30W cada módulo).

Acho que em Aquabeam600, 9 filas de Aquabeam600 Twin (duplas), teríamos um total de 216W. Aliás, tendo em atenção os 150cm de comprimento do aquário, talvez melhor 6 filas de Aquabeam600 triplas (6x3 = 18 = 9 x 2).

Em alternativa, 7 módulos de Aquabeams 1000 ou 1500, num total de cerca de 210W.

A primeira solução, a segunda solução, ou uma combinação entre primeira e segunda solução, acho que o custo total deve rondar os 2100 EUR, aproximadamente

Isto seria o equipamento aproximado necessário para o equivalente em T5 na proporção de 1 watt/litro.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

É assim, eu por causa do dinheiro, fui para T5, aora não ia, até pq os led's baixaram um pouco de preço. A minha calha, só em lampadas, foram perto de 180€. Mais o custo de contrução da calha, no meu caso á volta de 300€ (não chegou), ficou em 500 € quase. Não proxima muda de lampadas, são mais 180€, logo já foi a poupança qd trocar lampadas. O meu aqua é de 170x60x60, e na altura precisava à volta de 700€ para o fazer.

Não fiz e arrependi-me...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas.
> 
> É assim, eu por causa do dinheiro, fui para T5, aora não ia, até pq os led's baixaram um pouco de preço. A minha calha, só em lampadas, foram perto de 180€. Mais o custo de contrução da calha, no meu caso á volta de 300€ (não chegou), ficou em 500 € quase. Não proxima muda de lampadas, são mais 180€, logo já foi a poupança qd trocar lampadas. O meu aqua é de 170x60x60, e na altura precisava à volta de 700€ para o fazer.
> 
> Não fiz e arrependi-me...



É isso! De início fica mais em conta mas depois paga-se.

Uma solucão com 8x T5 de 80w já é um bom princípio.

Gastas para aí 150 eur em balastros fio e suportes. Mais uns bons 100 em refletores e perto de 200 em lãmpadas.

Podes montar tudo em 4 perfis de aluminio quadrados o que te deve sair por 50 eur.

Se não reutilizares cabo prepara para aí mais 20 a 30 eur.

Diria que para iluminares isso com leds, safas-te bem com um conjunto de 3 a 4 leds matriciais de 100w com arrefecimento ativo.

É muito mais fácil montar disso do que leds isolados.

Mais informação aqui se tiveres paciência.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2128756


Os custos devem sair na mesma ordem.

----------


## nunovinha

quando abri este topico apesar de ja ter andando aqui no subforum da tmc a investigar,achei que era melhor fazer um topico com as reais dimensoes do meu aquario.
acho que vou apostar nos leds,nao sei se ira ser nas tmc aquaray mas ja estou decidido nos leds.
obrigado a todos pelas ajudas, quando comecar o meu projecto eu meto aqui fotos para voces verem,criticarem e ajudarem.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas,

Como estou tão orientado para o DIY, nem reparei que este era um sub-fórum da TMC. :SbClown: 
O meu pedido de desculpas e fica desde já a nota que se acharem por bem, retirarei os meus comentários sem problemas.

Quanto às Aquaray de última geração, a indicação que tenho é que os respetivos leds são feitos por encomenda pela CREE podendo assim fazer-se um certo tunning no sentido da cobertura espetral ser otimizada. Nós que usamos leds correntes, sujeitamo-nos ao que há e o o que há nem sempre é o que melhor se adapta aos corais.

Outro aspeto a considerar é que qualquer coral vendido pela TMC foi mantido durante algum tempo debaixo das Aquaray já que, de fonte fidedigna, sei que é a única solução de iluminação que usam.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boas, 

Espero ainda vir a tempo de ajudar o Sr. Nuno Vinha. 

Antes de mais, obrigado pelo seu interesse nos nossos leds Aquaray. 

Entretanto houve vários tópicos que foram levantados que espero conseguir chegar a todos.

De facto nos nossos leds utilizamos leds CREE, no entanto, os modelos que utilizamos, são exclusivamente produzidos para as Aquaray, não devendo por isso ser comparados com os leds CREE normais. 

No caso do aconselhamento da utilização de leds Aquaray, fugimos ao conceito utilizado para as T5, previamente referido, comparando a quantidade de watts por litro. Uma vez que a luz led é completamente diferente, e sobretudo muito focada, aconselhamos os nossos leds por área e por tipo de aquário. 

Uma das grandes variantes e vantagens dos nossos leds, é a sua multiplicidade e possibilidade de utilização modular. Assim, tal como o Sr. Nuno Vinha indicou, o investimento pode ser faseado, o que quase leva a um DIY, nomeadamente a nível da exposição dos mesmos. 

Neste caso, o que é importante entender é a aplicação de cada led que temos. Seja as quadradas (1000HD e 1500XG) ou as barras (600). Não só os leds são diferentes entre HD e XG, como o angulo de abertura é também diferente 80º para as 1000HD, e 120º para as XG, como temos também diferentes combinações de azuis com brancos. 

PAra o iluminação mais funda, recomendamos sempre a utilização de 1000HD, pois é uma luz mais focada e com elevado PAR. 

Assim, no caso do aquário referido 150x60x60, recomendaria a utilização de 2x Aquaray 1000HD Reef White + 2x Aquaray 1000HD Marine White + 2x Aquabeam 600 Reef white + 1x Aquabeam 600 Reefblu/ 1xAquabeam 600 Fiji Blue (deixo ao critério do cliente, vai depender sobretudo dos corais que vai querer). 

Com esta iluminação já conseguiria ter um aquário full reef. É muito importante reter a noção de que os leds poderão ser dispostos da maneira que quisermos, podendo fazer zonas com muito azul numa área, mais branca noutro, ou uma tonalidade geral, como é habitual.

Uma vez que foi falado do número de lumens, aproveito para deixar as medições feitas para os leds aqui sugeridos: 

Aquabeam 600 Reef White - 635 lumens ;12w
Aquabeam 600 Reef Blue - 241 lumens ; 12w
Aquabeam 600 Fiji Blue - 153 lumens; 12w
Aquabeam 1000HD Ultra Marine white - 1915 lumens; 28w
Aquabeam 1000HD Ultra Reef white - 1495 lumens; 28w. 

Espero que tenha ajudado à vossa discussão. 

Com os melhores cumprimentos, 

A equipa TMCIberia

----------


## João Seguro

Boa noite,

Essas medições foram feitas a que profundidade? Por exemplo a 50cm de profundidade qual seria a leitura?

Obrigado,

João Seguro

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boas, 

As leituras para já foram feitas a 40 cm ao ar. 

Estamos à procura de um equipamento que faça leituras fiáveis dentro de água para avançar com esses dados. 

Caso não ocorra uma grande agitação à superficie e uma vez que os leds são muito focados, por vezes os valores mantém-se ou inclusive aumentam até certa profundidade. 

ASsim que tivermos mais dados, certamente que os iremos divulgar. 

Cumprimentos, 

A equipa TMCIberia

----------

